# Oxygen service



## salemab

I need to create a label for a valve (valvula) for a Spanish engineering company.
How do you say in Spanish "Not for oxygen service"


----------



## Edimburgo

¡hola!
Sin un contexto claro no es fácil pero creo que significa que no es apto o válido para salida/ o toma (entrada) de oxígeno.

Espero que pueda valerte de algo mi sugerencia.


----------



## salemab

I started with "No para el servicio con oxigeno" but it doesn't sound right


----------



## Edimburgo

No, no suena muy bien. Falta algo, por ejemplo:
"No *apto / válido  *para ..."


----------



## salemab

How about "No apto para servicio con oxigeno"

?Mejor?


----------



## Edimburgo

Lo que ocurre es no me suena bien lo de "servicio con oxígeno". Nunca he oído una expresión similar en español, pero si tú lo has visto en textos especializados quiza sea correcto. Por eso yo sugería la primera traducción con "*entrada / salida"* dependiendo del uso de la válvula.


----------



## salemab

The valvula should never be used with oxigeno. Doesn't matter if its *entrada o salida *o en cualquier sistema*. *
If I say "No apto para uso con oxigeno", ?tiene sentido?


----------



## Edimburgo

La frase suena bien en español. Si dentro del contexto en que estás traduciendo tiene sentido, para mí estaría bien.

Procura no olvidar los acentos. En español son importantes.


----------



## salemab

Thanks... Gracias. Its difficult to put acentos cause my computer and keyboard as set in english but I will not forget


----------



## Montsuel

Yo usaría directamente "No apto para oxígeno"
Se entiende perfectamente que se habla del servicio.


----------



## pequet

Hola:
estoy muy acostumbrada a decir y escuchar "no apto para servicio *de* oxígeno" (o lo que sea)... si, lo sé, uno lo piensa y suena mal pero de verdad que se usa, al menos donde trabajo.
Por supuesto, "no apto para oxígeno" se entiende perfectamente y no incurre en polémicas , sólo me pareció válida la aclaración.
Saludos a todos, p


----------



## salemab

Gracias a todos.
"No apto para oxígeno" suena bien y es directo.


----------

